# Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Juni 2019)

*Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Testet und behaltet eine von drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB!

*3 × Samsung 860 QVO 1 TB:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Samsung 860 QVO ist mit 1, 2 und 4 TByte Kapazität erhältlich, für  den Lesertest stellt Samsung drei Mal die Variante mit 1 TByte zur  Verfügung. Sie verfügt über einen 1 GiByte großen LPDDR4-Cache und  erreicht 550 MB/s lesend und 520 MB/s schreibend. Dazu kommen bis zu  96.000 IOPS bei Lesezugriffen (4 KB Random Read QD32) und 89.000 IOPS  bei Schreiboperationen (4 KB Random Write QD32). Das 2,5-Zoll-Laufwerk  verfügt über einen MJX-Controller und 4-Bit-MLC-V-NAND von Samsung. Der  Datenspeicher gönnt sich zwischen 0,03 Watt im Leerlauf und 2,2 Watt  beim Lesen/Schreiben, im Schlafzustand sogar nur 0,003 Watt. Die  spezifizierte Schreibdatenmenge beträgt 360 TB Total Bytes Written. Die  spezfizierte Betriebstemperatur liegt zwischen 0 und 70 °C, die  Lagertemperatur zwischen -45 und 85 °C. Zur Datenverschlüsselung werden  die Standards AES (256 Bit), TCG/Opal 2.0 und IEEE 1667 unterstützt.  Mehr Informationen zur SSD 860 QVO gibt es direkt bei Samsung.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games               Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Samsung die  Chance        dazu: Drei  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, die SATA-SSD 860 QVO 1 TB von Samsung zu   testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen   Testbericht   im         PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt,  dürft ihr die   Hardware          behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Datenträgern aus, schreibt gerne und    möchtet                  einen  Test einer Samsung-SSD verfassen? Dann    bewerbt         euch     in  diesem Thread des    PCGH-Extreme-Forums -    schreibt     einfach,  was     genau ihr     ausprobieren möchtet und  warum   ihr  euch    besonders  gut  als            Lesertester  eignet.  Gebt am  besten  gleich mit an, mit welcher  Hardware ihr die Samsung 860 QVO 1 TB testen  möchtet.  Erfahrungen  mit Datenträgern   und   vorhandene    Vergleichsprodukte      sind      natürlich von Vorteil,     außerdem  solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera       bedienen und     gut  lesbare  Texte    verfassen können.  Wer     noch        kein Mitglied  im       PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich   zunächst            (kostenlos)      registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Datenträgern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und                 endet voraussichtlich am 28.07.2019. Innerhalb dieser Zeit    muss     der        vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.  Etwaige        Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne  Aufforderung        mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom          Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht          mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende     Anforderungen      nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens drei eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand    respektive Screenshots der Bedienoberfläche        beinhalten. Die Fotos    respektive Screenshots müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen  nicht        von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen   stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens zwei selbst erstellte Grafiken (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 17.06.2019, um 23:59 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Kaby-Lame (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

So, dann bewerbe ich mich hier auch mal 
Getestet werden würde die Platte im Kontrast zu einer Crucial Mx500, sowie zu einer HGST Deskstar NAS 6TB. Das System basiert auf einem Ryzen 5 1600, welcher auf einem MSI B350 Toamhawk Arctic sitzt. Abgerundet wird mein System durch 16GB Crucial Ballistix (ist das die korrekte Schreibweise?), sowie einer Rx480. Also ist das System (nicht ganz aktuelle Mittelklasse) ein geeigneter Kandidat für den Test, da es sich bei der QVO ja auch nicht um eine absolute High-End Platte handelt. Meine Schreibe ist leserlich, und meine Motivation, einmal einen Lesertest durchzuführen, ist hoch.
Über eine Auswahl würde ich mich freuen.
MfG


----------



## joylancer (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Dann möchte ich mal meine Motivation in den Ring werfen.
Bisher durfte ich für Prad bereits einen Testbericht verfassen, was sehr interessant war.
In meinem System (in der Sig) möchte ich demnächst die HDD austauschen. Da wäre die Samsung SSD QVO evtl die richtige.
Was mich bisher noch abgehalten hat, ist das nicht mehr TLC bzw MLC verwendet werden und ich Befürchtungen bzg. Datensicherheit habe.
Bisher werkelt eine 960Pro M2 und eine Sandisk Ultra2 sehr zufriedenstellend im Haupt-System.
Wie verhält sich dazu die Samsung QVO? Ein Test würde es zeigen.
Auch in meinem (zugegeben betagten) Dell D630, in dem momentan eine Itenso 120GB SSD läuft sowie ein HP ProBook mit einer MX500 muss sich gegen die Samsung QVO stellen.
Wäre interessant, wie sich die QVO dagegen schlägt, sollte ich unter den Testern sein.
VG
Peter


----------



## Wake (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich auch für den PCGH-Lesertest einer Samsung 860 QVO 1TB.

Das Testsystem ist ein Intel i7-3770K@4.4, Corsair 16GB@1866 CL9 verbaut auf einem ASRock Z77 Extreme4.
OS ist Windows 10x64 1903 aktualisiert mit allen bekannten (Intel microcode-)Updates.

Als Vergleichslaufwerke habe ich eine Samsung 840 Pro 256GB, eine Samsung 850 Pro 1TB sowie eine Western Digital Red WD60EFRX 6TB zur Verfügung.
Die SSDs kann ich sowohl im SATA-Wechselrahmen als auch im externen USB-C-Gehäuse testen.

Mit besten Grüßen
Wake


----------



## chris-gz (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Hi zusammen, 

auch hier bewerbe ich mich gerne für den Test der SSD. Nachdem ich zu Ablauf der Bewerbungsfrist bald 10 jähriges Jubiläum hier bei PCGH feier, bin ich endlich darauf gekommen, auch mal bei den Lesertests mitzumachen . Da ich sehr gerne schreibe und als Informatiker einiges an Wissen über Technik, vor allem aber auch das Interesse daran mitbringe, würde es mich riesig freuen wenn ich die SSD testen dürfte. 

Auch ich besitze als Vergleichsobjekte mehrere MX500 und noch paar billig Modelle, die ich dann eher von einem Vergleich ausschließen würde. Natürlich möchte ich mit dem Test die Schreib,- und Lesegeschwindigkeit nachweisen, oder widerlegen. Am liebsten nachweisen natürlich. Letztendlich möchte ich aber auch informieren, was so an wichtigen Daten außerhalb der Geschwindigkeitskategorie existieren. Geschwindigkeit ist schließlich nicht alles. Haltbarkeit steht dem mindestens gleichwertig gegenüber.

Mein System steht in der Signatur und freut sich schon, das gute Stück verbaut zu bekommen. Vielleicht hat es ja Glück. Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen von euch zu hören. Bis dahin bleibt mir nur ein freundliches Tschö da zu lassen und euch allen in der Redaktion, wie auch allen anderen im Forum, ein schönes Wochenende zu wünschen (Freitag einfach Mal ausgeblendet...).

Gruß Chris


----------



## kuschel007 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich möchte die Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB auf Herz und Nieren testen


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich die 860 QVO zum Test zur Verfügung gestellt bekäme. Die SSD würde den Vergleich zu den Crucial Modellen MX200 und MX300 sowie zur Samsung 850 Evo und 750 Evo antreten. Zudem würde ich noch einen - nicht ganz fairen - Vergleichstest mit der 960 Evo durchführen wollen. Vor allem wird geguckt, ob es einen mess- bzw einen spürbaren Unterschied gibt, wenn das Laufwerk "befüllt" wird. Des weiteren soll die Performance der SSD als Bootlaufwerk ein Thema sein.
Neben der allgemeinen Performance ist natürlich die Haltbarkeit ein wichtiger Punkt, allerdings fraglich, ob es nach vier Wochen einen wirkliche verlässliche Aussage geben wird. Grundsätzlich gehe ich davon aus, dass die Optik sowie Haptik den gewohnten hohen Standards von Samsung entsprechen wird, allerdings ist natürlich die Frage, ob der günstigere Preis nur über die Garantiezeit zustande kommt oder ob noch an anderer Stelle gespart werden musste. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass man diese Frage innerhalb der vier Wochen zumindest einigermaßen klären kann.

In diesem Sinne erst mal ein frohes Pfingst-Wochenende! Ich hoffe, bald von euch zu hören!


----------



## Aeton (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich würde gerne die 860 QVO testen.
Zwar habe ich nur zwei Festplatten zum Vergleich, jedoch schon Erfahrung was den Bereich Testberichte und Produktbildern angeht, womit ich mich sehr freuen würde, ausgewählt zu werden.

Gruß
Aeton


----------



## markus1612 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

N'Abend liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, die Samsung 860 QVO 1TB testen zu dürfen.
Als Vergleich würden bei mir die folgenden Festplatten dienen: Samsung SM951-Nvme, Samsung 840 EVO, Crucial MX500, Seagate Barracuda, WD RED
Speziell interessieren mich dabei natürlich die Datenübertragungsraten bei verschieden großen Datenmengen, denn da soll der QLC ja nicht so gut sein (wenn der SLC Cache voll ist), aber natürlich würde ich mir auch mal Bootzeiten (Windows/Linux), Ladezeiten von Programmen/Spielen und Spieleperformance anschauen, um zu evaluieren, ob die SSD im Alltag irgendwelche relevanten Nachteile bringt.
Ich habe zwar bisher noch keinen Produkttest verfasst, denke aber, dass ich das mit meiner Erfahrung im Bereich PC-Hardware gut hinbekommen werde.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Jasiri (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle mich hiermit auch zur Wahl.

Die 860 QVO darf sich in meinem System mit der inzwischen (doch recht kleinen) 256 GB großen 840 Pro messen. Auf der ist mein Windows 10 Pro 1903 installiert, welches von einem auf 4,3 GHz übertakteten Core i7 4770K nebst 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher und einer R9 290X befeuert wird. Tatsächlich sind insgesamt 3 Vergleichs-SSDs in meinem Rechner vorhanden (zusätzlich zur 840 Pro je eine Transcend SSD370 512 GB sowie eine Crucial MX500 2TB), welche alle mal durch einen Testparcours mit CrystalDiskInfo, h2testw und/oder ein paar Spielen gejagt werden.

Recht große Unterschiede gibt es bei 2,5"-SSDs mit SATA-Anschluss ja für gewöhnlich nicht untereinander, aber eventuell sticht die 860 QVO in einer Disziplin besonders positiv hervor. Ich würde sie auf jeden Fall auch gerne mit einigen Lightroom-Katalogen und den darin befindlichen vielen mittelgroßen RAW-Dateien malträtieren, die von Festplatte doch ein wenig länger laden. Gerne wird auch für die SSD ein eigener Katalog angelegt. 

Das wäre nicht mein erster Produkttest (ich rezensiere auch gerne auf Amazon & Co.), also kann ich in der Richtung auch einiges an Erfahrung vorweisen.

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Alex_SAV (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo,
Ich heiße Alex, bin 17 Jahre alt und alles was Computer angeht ist mein Spezialgebiet. Ich habe 4 Festplatten in meinem PC, 2 davon SSDs. Eine davon eine SSD M.2. Diese 2 SSDs sind beide von Samsung. Einbau kann ich natürlich selbst. Ich habe auch schon Erfahrung mit der Schreibung von Rezessionen und bin in der 11 Klasse eins Gymnasiums wo ich in Deutsch bisher eine 2 hatte.  Dadurch, da wir diese Themen bereits hatten, bin ich in der Lage eine Rezession zu verfassen. Mein System wird die SSD sehr stark beeinflussen, da bei mir sehr viel im Hintergrund läuft und auch sehr viel beim Starten startet. Ich bin sehr begeisterter "Gamer" und spiele ein sehr großer Umfang an Spielen in alle Richtungen. Ich habe dementsprechend spiele, bei denen eine bessere SSD wesentlich sein könnten und kann diese direkt vergleichen. Mit dem Aufzeichnen und bearbeiten meines Bildschirms kenn ich mich auch aus und könnte auch ein Video, das ich in der Rezession verlinken kann bearbeiten und erstellen, was die Vorteile (oder Nachteile) dieser SSD sind. Ich selbst schreibe gerne konstruktive Rezessionen und bin als "local guid" bei Google registriert, also ich arbeite für Google an Rezessionen für orte (nur kurze), korrigiere Straßenverlaufe, erstelle Bilder und setze Orte auf der Karte. 
Zu meinem System:
Windows 10
Ram: DDR4 2x8GB
Prozessor: i7 7700k
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GForce GTX 1060 6Gb (bald warscheinlich die RTX 2080 Ti)
Festplatte: Samsum SSD -> 850EVO / M.2 SSD (Samsum) 2x HDD
Mainboard: H170 Pro Gaming
Soundkarte: Soundblaster z
und sonst halt noch das eine oder andere unrelevante Zubehör (Adapter / Netzwerkkarte / etc...)
Ich würde mich über eine Annahme freuen. 
LG Alex


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein?


- Bewerbung zurück gezogen -


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Sage es schon von vornherein, meine Texte sind nicht die besten, meine Rechtschreibung vielleicht auch nicht, aber ich gebe mir immer sehr viel Mühe mit Themen wo ich meine Ergebnisse und Tests mit meiner verbauten Hardware weitergebe.

Als System kommt bei mir ein 9900K Prozessor und Asus Z390 Hero Mainboard zum Einsatz.
Verbaut habe ich bereits...


Samsung 960 EVO 500 GB
Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB
Samsung 860 EVO M.2 1TB
Samsung 860 EVO 2TB (SATA)
Dabei möchte ich am ende die SSD nicht selbst behalten da mein Sohn momentan nur eine Samsung 840 EVO mit 250 GB verbaut hat und gut noch eine weitere SSD gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## Skavi (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Da mich mein Google-Feed auf diese Lesertest-Aktion hier aufmerksam gemacht hat, bewerbe auch ich mich hiermit um die Möglichkeit, eine Samsung 860 QVO zu testen.

Getestet würde bei mir natürlich auch mit den gängigen Benchmarks (CrystalDiskMark, ATTO Disk Benchmark, etc.). 
Hinzu kämen ein paar Tests zu Ladezeiten von Spielen (GTA V, Assassins Creed Odyssey, etc.) und Programmen (Adobe Software, Android Studio, etc.). Dies sind m.M.n. auch die relevantesten Test, weil ich denke, dass diese SSD hauptsächlich auf eine Kundengruppe abzielt, welche die SSD als kostengünstige Systemplatte benutzen. 
Da ich hauptberuflich viel mit Videoschnitt zu tun habe, hätte ich auch die Möglichkeit, die SSD bezüglich der Eignung für Videoschnitt zu testen, v.a. in Hinblick auf live UHD-Material Bearbeitung. Das würde dann zum einen unter Windows in Premiere Pro stattfinden; zum anderen habe ich aber auch gerade einen Base-Line iMacPro zu Hause, mit dem ich die SSD auch unter MacOS in Final Cut Pro X testen kann. Da die 860 QVO doch eher zu den preiswerteren SSDs gehört, wäre hier sicher die Performance als externer Speicher interessant (HDD-Ersatz für große Video-Daten).
Vergleichen kann ich die Samsung 860 QVO mit einer Samsung 860 EVO und einer Intenso SSD. Natürlich kann ich auch noch den unfairen Vergleich zu den iMacPro NVMEs mitnehmen. 

Meine Hardware nochmal kurz zusammengefasst:
            •	i7 6700k
            •	Asus RX Vega 64
            •	MSI B150M Pro-VDH
            •	16 GB DDR4 2666
            •	Samsung 860 EVO, Intenso SSD
            •	iMacPro Base-Line

Ich denke, ein Test, welcher besonders Wert auf die Performance im Videoschnitt legt, könnte doch für den ein oder anderen interessant sein und hoffe daher auf eine positive Rückmeldung!

Viele Grüße 
Thomas

P.S. Natürlich besitze ich auch die Möglichkeit, qualitativ hochwertige Fotos aufzunehmen. Dafür würde ich eine Sony A7m3 mit Tamron 28-75mm F/2.8 benutzen.


----------



## YankeeF (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,
würde gern die Samsung 860 QVO testen. dabei würde ich diese gegen eine 960 Evo Plus mit 1 TB antreten lassen. Sicher ist der Vergleich nicht fair aber die Leistung sollte sich trotzdem sehr gut herausstellen lassen. Neben den reinen Leistungswerte würde ich testen ab welcher Temperatur und Zeit die 860 zu "thorttlen" anfängt. Einige Games und Programme würde ich ebenfalls auf der 860 installieren und testen wie gut sich diese auf ihr verhalten. Ein Asus Z390 E-Gaming Mainboard würde der Samsung 860 QVO ein molliges zu Hause bieten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Killswitch2008 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich würde mich auch gerne für den Lesertest der Samsung 860 QVO bewerben.

Personenbeschreibung:
Ich heiße Philipp, bin 28 Jahre alt und studiere Jura. Neben dem Studium befasse ich mich mit vielen Dingen rund um den PC, Netzwerk und Smartphones, sodass ich mir ein breites Wissen aneignen konnte. Familie und Freunde fragen mich daher häufig um Rat. Darüber hinaus teste ich Produkte für Verkäufer und Hersteller auf Amazon. Dies schloss schon einige SSDs und USB-Sticks mit ein, weswegen ich auch ein gutes Wissen mir über Controller und NAND Flashbausteine angeeignet habe.
Ein weiteres großen Hobby ist die Fotografie und inzwischen auch Videoschnitt, wodurch bei mir jeden Monat viele Daten anfallen, deswegen platzt meine Crucial MX100 quasi aus allen Nähten und mehr Speicherplatz würde sehr wünschenswert. 

Mein Review würde ich grob wie folgt gliedern:



Allgemeine Details der Samsung 860 QVO wie Verpackung, Lieferumfang, Verarbeitung und die sehr gute Garantie
Syntetische Test mit h2benchw, Crystaldiskinfo und -mark, HD Tune, Iometer und ATTO Disk Benchmark
Praxisnahe Test wie kopieren von großen Dateien (ISO, Filme), mittleren Dateien (Musik und Fotos) und natürlich kleinen Dateien wie Textdokumente usw.
Spiegelung des aktuellen Systems mittels der Samsung Data Migration Software auf die neue SSD. Alternativ mit dem MiniTool Partition Wizard
Leistungsabfall bei voller, bzw. 75% Belegung
Vergleich zur derzeitigen Crucial MX100
Fazit und Kaufempfehlung

Selbstverständlich werde ich meinen Test auch bebildern. Dafür nutze ich meine Nikon D750 mit dem Tamron 90mm Makro.
In meinem Testrechner sind u.a. diese Komponenten verbaut: Asus Z87-PRO (C2), Intel i7 4770K, Teamgroup 16 GB Vulcan 2400 Mhz, Crucial MX100 512 GB, und 2 WD RED mit 4 TB. Angeschlossen ist der Rechner an mein Fujitsu P Line P27T-7 LED.

Ich würde mich über die Möglichkeit eines Tests dieser SSD sehr freuen und würde vor allem durch umfangreiche Tests eine gute Hilfestellung für zukünftige Käufer geben.


----------



## BestNoob (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich möchte sehr gerne für euch dieses Produkt testen und ich habe bereits einiges an Erfahrung mit Produkttests gemacht. 

Ich bin seit Jahren Bastler, Gamer, YouTuber und auch kreativ unterwegs. Was ich euch bei einem Produkttest biete ist, dass meine Tests fast immer sowohl Käufer/User als auch dem Hersteller wichtiges Feedback geben.
Meine Tests sind Professionell, dabei bin ich jedoch etwas direkter als üblich, sowohl positives als auch negatives wird von mir intensiv beleuchtet, der Produkttest soll in erster Linie dem Käufer/Kunden helfen nicht dem Hersteller sein Produkt zu verkaufen ;D

Interessant wird, wie sich der neue QLC Speicher in der Praxis macht. Die meisten anderen Hersteller nutzen Acronis um eine Datenübertragung vom alten Speichermedium zu ermöglichen, Samsung hat seine eigene Software.

Was wird von mir getestet:
Leistung mit diversen Benchmark Tools
Performance als System und als Sepicherplatte
Samsung Magician Software/Tool
Support durch Samsung

PC Hardware:
GTX1060 6GB
Intel i5-8600K
Windows 10
Z370 Mainboard

aktuell nutze ich noch eine Crucial SSD in meinem System, würde mich über das Upgrade durch die 860 QVO sehr freuen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 860 QVO 1 TB - jetzt für die SATA-SSDs bewerben!*

Bei den ausgewählten Lesertestern handelt es sich um:
- Killswitch2008
- markus1612
- Skavi

Die SSDs sind bereits auf dem Weg und dürften teilweise schon angekommen sein. Daher steht nun auch das Ende des Testzeitraums fest, der auf den 25. August fällt.


----------

